# Nairn course upgrades



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2018)

if anyone is interested attached are some images of our new course changes.

We are having a new 1st, 7th and 14th Greens, new bunkering and some green reshaping with run offs

1st and 7th done and turf laid.

http://www.nairngolfclub.co.uk/the-course/course-improvement-works/


----------



## Curls (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks like mighty work being done. They're trimming a few trees at our place 

Looks a smashing piece of land that


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 10, 2018)

Very nice, it's always good to see winter work being carried out.  Gives you something to look forward to for the following season.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 10, 2018)

Hopefully makes it a little less "over hyped"!


ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## DRW (Dec 10, 2018)

Is some of the new stuff extending the course for everyday use, hard to figure out where the old stuff was ? and will the green be in play again next year or does it take longer?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2018)

DRW said:



			Is some of the new stuff extending the course for everyday use, hard to figure out where the old stuff was ? and will the green be in play again next year or does it take longer?
		
Click to expand...

the photo with guys doing the bunker, you can see the current green in the distance, going from a 395 yard hole with a flat green you can run the ball onto to a 430 with a raised green next to the sea wall, with a burn behind.

moving the 2nd tee over to the left and will go from a 463 par 4 off the white/486 par5 to a 485 par 4.
7th is 550 par 5 to a 580 par 5 with a raised green again near the sea wall with bunkers at the front, so 3 three shotter. again old green in the distance
14th with the digger photo, front bunker moved closer, green flattened and extended.

greens all done for the first weekend of April for the Dornoch match, new fairway bunkering will be done next winter. which is getting rid of the 10 or so ladies bunkers and some bigger waste area bunkers similar to Turnberrys that will be more in play for elite players


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Hopefully makes it a little less "over hyped"!


ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

i thought it was  "overrated"    not anymore its not up to 38 now


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 10, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i thought it was  "overrated"    not anymore its not up to 38 now

Click to expand...

I'm getting old, can't remember last week never mind 3 or 4 years ago!!!!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2018)

new first green in and Turfed, looks pretty good. I don't think the lady member will be happy, they were got on side as the course was going to be easier and more playable for higher handicaps. not sure a hole that was 395 before to a flat green you could run the ball onto and now is 430 with a raised green is any easier.

attached image of the new 7th almost complete, only needs the old 7th green removed now


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2018)

http://www.golfcoursearchitecture.n...ss-with-changes-at-nairn#.XBOJI_F7Hw0.twitter

update from the course Architect


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 20, 2018)

When you employ a team who are widely regarded as being the best in the business you have got to be excited. 

An exciting time to be a member of Nairn, will be good to see how much they improve it, I think raising greens will be a big bonus.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2018)

thats the 3 new greens in and Turfed. 1st looks finished all the surround is done. 14th and 7th just need the surrounds finished. 
playing this morning so will try and get a picture of the first, it looks impressive,


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 10, 2019)

We have just appointed a new Club Sec as well, though for some reason he is now called the Chief exec.

Looks a good appointment, 20 years as head pro at Carnoustie and before that Walton Heath


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 11, 2019)

Sounds like even better days ahead on the course and in the background.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2019)

New Time lapsed footage of the new first and 14th greens 

https://youtu.be/4hly8ji38HI


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 12, 2019)

Thought it would be nice have a round there but itâ€™s 6 1/2 hours drive away ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## IanG (Jan 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			New Time lapsed footage of the new first and 14th greens

https://youtu.be/4hly8ji38HI

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, interesting to see how it all comes together. 14th green looks pretty slopey in some of the shots - loved that hole when we played hopefully it will be even better now.

Glad they are leaving the wonderful 5th alone.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2019)

Looking good. Good to see proper graft going on.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2019)

They  started tinkering with some of the other greens yesterday.
3 bunkers removed and shaping of the green on 6th.
gap closed at the front of 10 and bunkers moved and more run offs created.
same with 18 with slight movement right


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2019)

IanG said:



			Thanks for that, interesting to see how it all comes together. 14th green looks pretty slopey in some of the shots - loved that hole when we played hopefully it will be even better now.

Glad they are leaving the wonderful 5th alone.
		
Click to expand...

Got rid of the front bunkers and removed that lump at the back adding 6 new pin positions for the back of the green, new fees being added too taking the back to 225 and shortened for the ladies to 150 yards


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2019)

Lots of work going on today , 2nd surround, 7th new tees,we spoke to the guys doing them extra black tee going in hole will be 612 yards...into the prevailing windðŸ˜¬ 580 from the white..16th burn filled and bunkers added and more run off. 18th has gone from the biggest green on the course to the smallest and moved further right.
course definitely going to play way harder


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2019)

It's just to counteract the longer hitting equipment of today so should play similar.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2019)

Crow said:



			It's just to counteract the longer hitting equipment of today so should play similar.[/QUOT

It was a old fashioned type course where you could run the ball on, now it's more to do with carry
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			It was a old fashioned type course where you could run the ball on, now it's more to do with carry
		
Click to expand...

That's a pity, there are fewer and fewer courses that lend themselves to the old running game.

Being a links course I'd have thought that they'd have looked to honour that tradition rather than move towards target golf, I guess that they're looking towards the American visitors.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2019)

Crow said:



			That's a pity, there are fewer and fewer courses that lend themselves to the old running game.

Being a links course I'd have thought that they'd have looked to honour that tradition rather than move towards target golf, I guess that they're looking towards the American visitors.
		
Click to expand...

Wat has happened with Nairn and a few other courses is that the "original" layout has become less of a challenge for the "better" golfer. Bunkers are obsolete for them as they're carrying them whereas the "lesser" or potentially the senior golfer are now being overly punished by the same hazards. Not what the course was originally designed to do.

Personally I wasn't blown away by Nairn when I first played it (however I am the first one to admit I prefer more of a "duneland" links) but I do think Nairn deserve huge credit for "admitting" or "seeing" that the course needed these changes/upgrades. Not only that they have hired a company who are widely known as the best in the business to undertake and oversee these changes. 

Exciting times ahead for Nairn and I look forward to having another pop round their links.


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Wat has happened with Nairn and a few other courses is that the "original" layout has become less of a challenge for the "better" golfer. Bunkers are obsolete for them as they're carrying them whereas the "lesser" or potentially the senior golfer are now being overly punished by the same hazards. Not what the course was originally designed to do.

Personally I wasn't blown away by Nairn when I first played it (however I am the first one to admit I prefer more of a "duneland" links) but I do think Nairn deserve huge credit for "admitting" or "seeing" that the course needed these changes/upgrades. Not only that they have hired a company who are widely known as the best in the business to undertake and oversee these changes.

Exciting times ahead for Nairn and I look forward to having another pop round their links.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with most of that only not so much that courses are less of a challenge for the "better" golfer, but less of a challenge for the modern equipment. 

My views on this are well known and that's why I said that it was a pity, but I accept that that's how the game has gone and there's nothing that can be done about it as the manufacturers hold the sway.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Skycaddy guy was updating the course today an took some interesting pics

https://twitter.com/nairngolfclub


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Skycaddy guy was updating the course today an took some interesting pics

https://twitter.com/nairngolfclub

Click to expand...

Steve was up on Monday and said the changes were good.


----------

